# Gibberellic acid



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I've been listening to agphd radio in the shop this winter and the hefty bros keep pushing this idea every time they discuss forage/wheat production. I think it's Darren who thinks it's a no brainier to apply this for early season growth.

I've never heard of it anywhere else. Thinking he must own stock in producer of this stuff. Anyone ever use it or have opinion on it?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

You’ll need to do more reading. It helps in the elongation and growth of plant cells. It’s in a few of the foliar feeds you can topdress wheat. I’m not sure it helps a ton on grain yield but it does help in straw production.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Heard talk of it and if you apply it it will reduce the number of buds that will produce a seed. It makes a bud vegetative instead of reproductive. Remember the controversy when cherry tree producers used it ?.So I guess maybe i can see where it may have a place in forage ??


----------

